# What Brand of Coffee ??



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Coffee is not smelling/tasting the same as it used too!!

What brand do you recommend??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2020)

I gave up canned coffee from supermarkets a long time ago, Kroger or Maxwell House types, they started to smell like a can of chemicals to me, not coffee beans.  Also tried their other various brand available that were more expensive, wasn't impressed.  I started buying all my coffee from Sprouts natural food market, it's their brand but they have many different varieties to choose from.  It's usually $9.99 lb, but is $6.99 or $7.99 when on sale.

I used to grind the beans at Sprouts, but didn't like sharing the grinder, people left beans in there and sometimes their machine was out of order.  I bought a simple inexpensive home grinder from Bed, Bath and Beyond that has served me well.  When I buy coffee it's usually on sale and I buy around 5 lbs. at a time, you can buy as much or as little as you want, doesn't have to be a full pound.  Then, I grind at home one flavor at a time, keep the rest in the pantry in bean form.

Flavors we like are:  Kona Blend, Gold Roast Kona, Costa Rican, Gold Roast Sumatran Mandheling, Jamaican Blue, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2020)

Starbucks Verona,  Dean's Beans Morning Blend.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Starbucks Verona,  Dean's Beans Morning Blend.


What store and ground or bean??


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 5, 2020)

At home, only Folgers Classic Roast. At restaurants, for breakfast, I love Waffle House's coffee and the rest are ok. And, unlike many Seniors who love coffee all day, neither of us drink coffee all day long. Only for breakfast. My 1/2 brother and wife's sister, drink it all day. If I did that, I'd be so, so wired/hyper. Also, only drink the caffeine type.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

McCafe Columbian.  I will use Chock Full of Nuts Columbian, if a big sale, or Melitta Columbian Supreme, but I prefer the McCafe brand.  Surprisingly good, IMO.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> What brand do you recommend??


For me, there's only one

They stock it for me at Costco


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

That looks real good Gary.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 5, 2020)

Seattle's Best. I move around in their blends depending on my mood.


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a  nescafe coffee machine,so i use various dulce gusto pods...


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

i used to drink a herbal coffee, it was dandelion and vanilla....it was lovely.....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2020)

We buy Maxwell House pods, 100 in the box, at BJs. Use to use Folgers, but they don’t carry them anymore.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

I love my Folgers 1/2 caf.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 5, 2020)

I buy freshly roasted whole beans from a local roasting shop and grind what I need each morning. I suppose that I simply enjoy visiting this little shop since it seems like a step back into the 1960's and all the employees seem to be leftover hippies who didn't catch the train to modern times.

Being a little bit of a coffee snob, I enjoy talking "coffee" along with the aroma of the roasters. I go there every week and get treated like a minor coffee celebrity.


----------



## TravelinMan (Feb 5, 2020)

_Going on several years now it is only kind of coffee I drink at home.  Cafe Bustelo.



I really like it because it comes ground for espresso but makes a flavorful brew using a drip coffee maker.  I buy it at Aldi in the above shown package for $2.88.

..._


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

charry said:


> I have a  nescafe coffee machine,so i use various dulce gusto pods...


What a relief! I know the Americans are connoiseurs when it comes to coffee so I wasn't going to mention my humble little red penguin which serves me nicely.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What a relief! I know the Americans are connoiseurs when it comes to coffee so I wasn't going to mention my humble little red penguin which serves me nicely.


I believe we love our coffee as much as you all love your tea! Yummy Yum Yum....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I believe we love our coffee as much as you all love your tea! Yummy Yum Yum....


The only tea  i drink is green tea. The modern trend of tea-bags just doesn't taste the same as making it properly in a tea-pot.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That looks real good Gary.


It's the best I could find
Rich, robust, yet somehow mellow

…….and, the price is right, $12 for 48 oz (3 lbs)

I buy it by the flat (six cans), I get two flats at a time (my Costco is 150 miles away)


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 5, 2020)

Ka'u Coffee Mill.  When I lived on the Big Island, this was my "go to" coffee.  I'd ride the Harley out to their little retail shop, buy some coffee and other goodies.  Now that I'm back on the mainland, I've switched to K Cups, and mostly Green Mountain varieties 

Ka'u Coffee Mill


----------



## win231 (Feb 5, 2020)

Two of my favorites are Seattle's Best Post Alley & Starbucks Espresso.  But, are you buying whole beans & grinding or are you buying already ground?  The Seattle's Best is available for a great price from Walmart online.  It's shipped free in 2 days if your order is at least $35.00.
Once coffee is ground, the oils in the beans starts turning rancid.  If you want really good coffee, you have to brew right after grinding.  I know manufacturers will vacuum seal containers of ground coffee.  That's OK - until you open it.  Then you'll get one decent brew - after that the air will start to turn the coffee bad.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie says American's are "connoisseurs,"
Ney,  were addicts, the Coffee Corner thread has got us nailed-drink it out of the pot.

Like French Vanilla (not sure of correct name) not to drink,  rather to smell.
Stick with Folgers, Not very good, but it is always available.

Pecos post 'Old hippies that didn't catch the train to modern times...'
is to good a phrase not to steal 

 I'm thinking us old folks are missing the train,
have no idea what people are talking about when their discussing 'the latest thing.'

Ah, drown my ignorance in coffee, oh yea, coffee, coffee!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm a coffee lightweight .. will drink whatever - from President's Choice to Tim Horton's ground coffee. I'll even resort to instant if I have to.

My o/h buys Starbuck's dark roast beans and grinds by the cup with his Krups grinder.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 5, 2020)

Opposite of a coffee snob.  We buy a giant can of Folger's at Costco every couple of weeks.  Then we brew it in an old-fashioned percolator.  My absolute favorite.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

My wife and I have different tastes in coffee. I like it black and much stronger, while my wife likes a lighter coffee with added creamers, etc. - we went with a nespresso single serve coffee maker,  which keeps us both happy.

I think I was the happiest when we ground the beans ourselves.


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What a relief! I know the Americans are connoiseurs when it comes to coffee so I wasn't going to mention my humble little red penguin which serves me nicely.





.....rosemarie....i think us english are more tea drinkers dont you ?...


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My wife and I have different tastes in coffee. I like it black and much stronger, while my wife likes a lighter coffee with added creamers, etc. - we went with a nespresso single serve coffee maker,  which keeps us both happy.
> 
> I think I was the happiest when we ground the beans ourselves.





I like mine black and strong....hubby prefers milky coffee


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The only tea  i drink is green tea. The modern trend of tea-bags just doesn't taste the same as making it properly in a tea-pot.





ive never tasted green tea Rosemarie......i know its good for you !!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a Keurig so I use pods , usually Green Mountain or Donut-Shop, different flavors....I buy Dunkin’ Donuts by the lb n make my own pods. I only drink 2 cups in the morning.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 5, 2020)

I just like coffee ...black, strong with no added flavors.  Once belonged to a fancy smancy subscription coffee club and didn't see enough difference in Folgers original to justify the price.  If I were to decide to pay more, I'd buy from Fresh Market.  Their samples coffees are always wonderful.  And I prefer Sonic or McDonald's coffee to Starbucks.


----------



## toffee (Feb 5, 2020)

we  have Kenco smooth 'lovely coffee when made with milk .


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2020)

2 cups of Folgers with lots of milk, no sugar for the eye opener. Usually Earl Grey or Darjeeling the rest of the day.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 5, 2020)

The USA has some fine coffees but Europe offers some fine blends too.

I used to frequently travel to the Netherlands and found Douwe Egberts  to be a wonderful coffee. Always brought a few packages back with me. On my recent trip to Scotland and Ireland I was served some excellent coffee where I stayed. I should have asked what the brand was but failed to inquire. 

Pinky, I've "unrolled the rim" on more than a few cups of Horton's an found it to be a nice cup of joe as well.


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2020)

Kenco decaf  for me


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2020)

Both hub and I prefer Starbucks.  Our well water is excellent.  The water does make a big difference in the final result in your cup. Coffee loving guests ask "why is your coffee so much better then mine, or what they serve at Starbucks"... However, we mix leaded and unleaded.  Hub has benign essential tremor and limits his total daily caffeine load. He's actually got a great medical condition - the only thing they know about it is its inherited and those that have it usually live longer than the rest of us (it bleeds off strokes). 

Also, his neurologist has prescribed a couple glasses of wine daily for him!  How cool is that, guys?!  

Have a Capresso coffee maker  with a burr grinder (the type of grinder makes a big difference, too).  With that said 
I don't grind the coffee a lot.  Honestly, we can't tell the difference, so usually mix the ground types to always get a blend when making a pot, or use a decaf pod and a leaded pod in the Keurig to get a "half-caf" - can't understand why they don't put these pods up in half-cafs.  Have had a lot of houseguests comment on that too, as the Starbucks half caf is so good, "double the pleasure, double the fun"... hey, you lose the jump and jive issues...lol.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The only tea  i drink is green tea. The modern trend of tea-bags just doesn't taste the same as making it properly in a tea-pot.


We had some friends from England visiting not too long ago and  she brought along some Yorkshire tea, she also told me that she enjoys Lipton tea.


----------



## win231 (Feb 5, 2020)

Coffee processing (from the very beginning) is both interesting and complicated.
Coffee beans are not actually "beans" they are seeds that grow in edible fruit, called "Coffee Cherries." Raw coffee seeds are green.
After they are extracted, they have several coatings that have to be removed before they are roasted.  First, the sticky outer covering is washed off, then the seeds have to be dried in the sun for a couple of weeks.  Then an outer skin is polished off.  Then they are roasted & they expand to twice their size & another skin comes off; that skin is called "chaff."  Roasting machines have a system that separates the chaff & removes it from the coffee.  In cheap coffee, the chaff is included in the grounds because it adds weight & lowers the price. You can see the chaff - it's those white or yellow bits in the grounds.  Chaff is what makes cheap coffee bitter.  Another issue:  Water - the main ingredient.  Filtered or bottled only.
I have done some home coffee roasting.  I thought my house would smell like Starbucks, but when coffee is roasted, it smells like wet, soggy hay or stale bread - not pleasant at all.  Freshly-roasted coffee needs to sit for several days so most of the carbon dioxide (produced during roasting) can escape; it makes coffee bitter.  That's why when you buy good-quality coffee, you'll see a round imprint on the bag.  That is a one-way valve that allows carbon dioxide to escape.  Also why coffee should be stored in a coffee container that is specially designed with that same valve.  These are good ones, made by "Airscape:"


----------



## twinkles (Feb 5, 2020)

we get either folgers or maxwell house---i drink a lot of ice tea that is black and green


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 5, 2020)

*Peet's Coffee* (_Cafe Domingo_)


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 5, 2020)

Starbucks Sumatra.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> For me, there's only one
> 
> They stock it for me at Costco
> 
> View attachment 90348


Thanks Gary, I'll try this the next time I'm at Costco.  (Which is usually at lunchtime as I am partial to their hot dogs!)


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Starbucks Sumatra.


Interesting you say Sumatra...what is it you particularly like about Sumatra that is better than French or Expresso or Italian, for instance?  Thanks in advance for  the lending of your grey cells...lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

I use most any brand of canned/brick coffee that is on sale.

If I get a brand that I'm not happy with I mix it with another brand and create my own House Blend in an effort to use it up.

I find that if I buy the best of anything I get used to it and after a few weeks the WOW factor is lost.

I tend to stick with basic items and bump things up a notch or two for special occasions.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

@Aunt Bea 
Every first cup in the morning is a special occasion.  And the next, and the next.............


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

Ahhhhh, Coffee.....☕️☕️☕️☕️☕️☕️☕️


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2020)

You have to experiment until you get the coffee that suits you.  I like it strong. It has to be the morning jump start.

Also the method and the amount of water to coffee is an experiment as well.  For me a tablespoon per cup.  

I have finally found the combination for me.  It's Tim Hortons.  It even smells great when you open the package.  I store it in the refrigerator.  I use a drip coffee maker.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

We love our Starbuck's Coffee....We have it every morning and afternoon....Sometimes my husband likes the decaf starbuck….
I don't like any other coffee....We use the pods.....


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 5, 2020)

Expresso Dark Roast Whole Beans. Taste is great, the jolt first thing in the morning greater.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 5, 2020)

OOps  McCafe brand. The Crown Royal of coffee.


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 5, 2020)

Angelino’s coffee pods.  Lots of different flavors. Caffeine before noon, decaf after noon.  They ship to the house.   https://angelinos.com/


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

I hate coffee.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

That's OK   I don't like somethings to....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 5, 2020)

My son bought me an Aero Press for making coffee... yummmy!  I like Gevalia Columbian


----------



## win231 (Feb 5, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My son bought me an Aero Press for making coffee... yummmy!  I like Gevalia Columbian


I got an Aero Press a few months ago out o curiosity & because it's only $30.00.  Amazing how good the coffee is out of it.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> We love our Starbuck's Coffee....We have it every morning and afternoon....Sometimes my husband likes the decaf starbuck….
> I don't like any other coffee....We use the pods.....


Right on...ditto for us.  The buck stops at Starbucks! We use both pods and make the pots.  Pots are better with house guests...lol.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 6, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Interesting you say Sumatra...what is it you particularly like about Sumatra that is better than French or Expresso or Italian, for instance?  Thanks in advance for  the lending of your grey cells...lol.


I switched from the Frence to Sumatra last year, same robust flavor but for me less bitter. The French started to have a bit of a bitter taste to it. I do believe that as we age our sense of taste changes.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

Just wondered...has anyone tried the Jamician Blue Mountain?


Becky1951 said:


> I switched from the Frence to Sumatra last year, same robust flavor but for me less bitter. The French started to have a bit of a bitter taste to it. I do believe that as we age our sense of taste changes.


Could be.  We rarely drink "one" vintage in a cup...usually 2 or three so guess the French doesn't respond that way with others.  Haven't used Sumatra in years, but will try it.  If you want a cleaner tasting dark coffee, try the Italian.  We like that, too.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2020)

I mix whatever is around with Costco decaf for one cup per day and full strength Costco decaf for the next 2-3 cups.  

Hubby likes dark roast beans, Starbucks, Peets, and some otheres.

We've got about 36  refillable Keurig pods. I empty and rinse the used ones every few days and let them air dry in a colander.  Single use K-cups are an ecological nightmare, not to mention crazy expensive.  

https://www.amazon.com/Kicoco-Reusa...03966&sprefix=refillable+,aps,199&sr=8-6&th=1


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I mix whatever is around with Costco decaf for one cup per day and full strength Costco decaf for the next 2-3 cups.
> 
> Hubby likes dark roast beans, Starbucks, Peets, and some otheres.
> 
> ...


A friend brought me one the last time she came over, but I've been hesitant about trying it.  Don't know exactly how much coffee to put in it and thinking it would make a real mess and I'd not be able to properly clean it out of the machine if I screwed up. Keurig single use pods are to be recyclable by the end of this year.

Speaking of environmental nightmares - its diapers:

https://oureverydaylife.com/environmental-impact-of-disposable-diapers-5088905.html

Kroger is the least expensive place I've found for the Starbuck's pods.  Comes out to like 60 cents apiece.  Would be interested if anyone knows of a less expensive place to purchase.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2020)

Liberty said:


> A friend brought me one the last time she came over, but I've been hesitant about trying it.  Don't know exactly how much coffee to put in it and thinking it would make a real mess and I'd not be able to properly clean it out of the machine if I screwed up. *Keurig single use pods are to be recyclable by the end of this year.*
> 
> Speaking of environmental nightmares - its diapers:
> 
> ...


Just because something is "recyclable" doesn't mean all or even many towns have the ability to recycle those particular items.  

Put in 2 tbsp of coffee, snap it closed, put it in the machine and decide whether to add more or less coffee the next time. 

Agreed about disposable diapers. Child and adult.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just because something is "recyclable" doesn't mean all or even many towns have the ability to recycle those particular items.
> 
> Put in 2 tbsp of coffee, snap it closed, put it in the machine and decide whether to add more or less coffee the next time.
> 
> Agreed about disposable diapers. Child and adult.


Thanks Star...I'll try that...at least you could make a half caf without using two pods!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 6, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Just wondered...has anyone tried the Jamician Blue Mountain?


I have had Jamaican Blue Mountain several times, and while it is good, it doesn't merit all the hype.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

We were having the same problem a couple of months ago... I love a deep dark roast, and my Bride drinks decalf. Found out our Keurig was dying, so replaced it with a new one, and this one also has a button that will allow the coffee to be stronger... Back to loving my coffee...


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

Don Pablo Medium Dark Roast - Whole Bean Coffee which I grind every night before I go to bed. Just flip the switch to the coffee maker when I first get up.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> We were having the same problem a couple of months ago... I love a deep dark roast, and my Bride drinks decalf. Found out our Keurig was dying, so replaced it with a new one, and this one also has a button that will allow the coffee to be stronger... Back to loving my coffee...


Yes, the older Keurigs were like that...hey, I've made tea stronger that that machine would make coffee.  That's why we never had one.  Now the new ones are great with the different size cup and strength options.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

I usually make 2-3 cups of coffee a day, have a one-cup drip.  And I recycle the used grounds, throw them around my rose bushes, they like acidity.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I usually make 2-3 cups of coffee a day, have a one-cup drip.  And I recycle the used grounds, throw them around my rose bushes, they like acidity.


I save a lot of the grounds, too...spread them over my little garden area by a pathway between the house and garage.
Most everything likes coffee grounds.  Do mix it with the soil to create a compost, even with the paper filters within.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2020)

My wife is a coffee "lover", and drinks 6 or 8 cups throughout the day.  I just have a cup with breakfast.  Over the years, she has tried all sorts of different brands, and even bought a small grinder to grind her own beans.  In the past 4 or 5 years, she has settled into just buying the Walmart Classic Roast brand, and that seems to suit her nicely....and is sure a lot cheaper than some of the other brands.  I like sweet morning coffee, and instead of sugar, I stir in a small teaspoon of Maple Syrup....gives me a "Starbucks" style coffee.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I like sweet morning coffee, and instead of sugar, I stir in a* small teaspoon of Maple Syrup.*...gives me a "Starbucks" style coffee.



Ohh, I like that idea, should be healthier than the white sugar I use.  I use less than a teaspoon of white sugar, have been weaning myself off sugar and salt.  I remember when young I used two teaspoons of sugar.  WOW!  Yeah, I also buy cheap coffee, I'm always shocked at the money people spend on Starbucks and other expensive coffee brands.  We all have our priorities.  I buy the best of real Maple syrup.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

Liberty said:


> I save a lot of the grounds, too...spread them over my little garden area by a pathway between the house and garage.
> Most everything likes coffee grounds.  Do mix it with the soil to create a compost, even with the paper filters within.


The machine I have has a permanent filter, I like it because it saves money on the filters.  I just wash it.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I hate coffee.


That's ok. We'll forgive you!   I have family members that don't like it either. I recall having to acquire a taste for it. Used to load it up with sugar for a number of years which is totally disgusting to me now. I started drinking it to keep me going when working and going to school at same time. If I had not done that, I probably would not have made it a point to acquire the taste.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Coffee is not smelling/tasting the same as it used too!!
> 
> What brand do you recommend??


Too many to mention, but as another poster mentioned, stay away from Maxwell House. We think that stuff is awful. Relatively inexpensive (at least in stores here), but awful.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The only tea  i drink is green tea. The modern trend of tea-bags just doesn't taste the same as making it properly in a tea-pot.


Yup. A sibling went to a 'tea education seminar' and showed the family how much better tea is when made 'properly' (sans bag, for a start).


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My wife is a coffee "lover", and drinks 6 or 8 cups throughout the day.  I just have a cup with breakfast.  Over the years, she has tried all sorts of different brands, and even bought a small grinder to grind her own beans.  In the past 4 or 5 years, she has settled into just buying the Walmart Classic Roast brand, and that seems to suit her nicely....and is sure a lot cheaper than some of the other brands.  I like sweet morning coffee, and instead of sugar, I stir in a small teaspoon of Maple Syrup....gives me a "Starbucks" style coffee.


Hub loves "honey"...ever tried it?  We use the local honey.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Does anyone here drink Nespresso?  Son does. Just wondered what you guys thought of it, besides the good advertising with the male beauty queen.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Just wondered what you guys thought of it


Too thick for my taste...


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Too thick for my taste...


Funny...son in Ohio and sig other love it.  Tried it and thought it was just "weird"...the decaf was bad...at least they had a half caf - which was gone in the basket leading me to assume it was the best tasting.  

Its just strange and wondered if any others thought the same thing?  Like maybe its a Clooney cult fav or something?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My son bought me an Aero Press for making coffee... yummmy!  I like Gevalia Columbian



I have an Aero Press too Cinnamon, but haven't used it for about a year. Funny, last weekend my son and I took it out and I thought I'd start using it again.

 After he left I remembered why I stopped. I'm too lazy to fuss with it. I'll give it to him to play with. I have to say, the Aero Press makes a wonderful cup of coffee!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm not picky, I like many different kinds.  Most of the time, though, I get Folger's Classic Roast.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 7, 2020)

If after a jolt in the morning, fresh ground McCafe Expresso. 
Otherwise is it Folger's Classic Roast. 
Also like tea once in a while, Ears Grey


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

I was getting the coffee in paper bags but just switched back to canned for the price and getting more.  I've got Open Pantry brand French Roast now.  I haven't opened the can yet but always love the smell when I open them up.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

I like Gevalia


----------



## Liberty (Feb 8, 2020)

3 things we never cheapen up on...toilet paper, paper towels and COFFEE!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> For me, there's only one
> 
> They stock it for me at Costco
> 
> View attachment 90348




Gary--I see this is $9.99 a can at Costco.com.   If you order at least $75 you get free 2-day shipping.   I order k-cups from Costco all the time since I don't want to drive across crazy Houston to go to the store.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2020)

My nephew brought me some coffee from his trip to Hawaii.  I stored it for a couple of years, but I didn't have the courage to try it:
Kopi luwak is a coffee that consists of partially digested coffee cherries, which have been eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus). It is therefore also called  civet coffee.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Gary--I see this is $9.99 a can at Costco.com.   If you order at least $75 you get free 2-day shipping.   I order k-cups from Costco all the time since I don't want to drive across crazy Houston to go to the store.


Oh my..I want to know who spends at least 75.00 on coffee to get free shipping?  Not me! but then I am on a fixed income budget so there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh my..I want to know who spends at least 75.00 on coffee to get free shipping?  Not me! but then I am on a fixed income budget so there.


Haha.  You can spend $75 on anything, Ruth...it doesn't have to be coffee.  It doesn't take a lot to get to $75 for me.   (And Gary said he buys 12 cans at a time, so he should easily quality!!)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Gary--I see this is $9.99 a can at Costco.com. If you order at least $75 you get free 2-day shipping. I order k-cups from Costco all the time since I don't want to drive across crazy Houston to go to the store.


Oh, I am sooooo, on it!
Heh, I spaced it since there were zero deliveries to the cabin
Thank you, fine lady



Ruthanne said:


> Oh my..I want to know who spends at least 75.00 on coffee to get free shipping?


That'd be me.....12 cans.....48 oz cans.....at 10 bucks
OOOOOH....YEAAAAHHH


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Haha.  You can spend $75 on anything, Ruth...it doesn't have to be coffee.  It doesn't take a lot to get to $75 for me.   (And Gary said he buys 12 cans at a time, so he should easily quality!!)


Well, I guess so.  I did add that I could not afford it and spend quite a bit less on coffee favoring the canned brand now a days.  Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I am sooooo, on it!
> Heh, I spaced it since there were zero deliveries to the cabin
> Thank you, fine lady
> 
> ...


I hope you make it last..enjoy your coffee Gary!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2020)

The brands of coffee that I can't wrap my head around are the ones that use coffee beans plucked from the poop of some exotic animal.

Why?

https://ilcappuccinoexpress.com/animal-poop-coffee-guide/


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you make it last..enjoy your coffee Gary


Oh, I will

I surely will


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I will
> 
> I surely will
> View attachment 90892


I buy the Kirkland Pacific Bold k-cups and they are excellent.  https://www.costco.com/kirkland-sig...e-k-cup-pod,-120-count.product.100496020.html

I don't even have a Costco membership any longer since we don't shop there much nowadays.  So when I place an online order I pay a small 5% "up charge" which is still a bargain considering the free 2-day shipping.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Coffee is not smelling/tasting the same as it used too!!
> 
> What brand do you recommend??


We only drink Starbucks....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

McDonalds from the store and Dunkin Donuts and Seattle's Best.  Just after posting this I went to search for the top rated coffees and after some surfing I found "Black Rifle" coffee and it has a silhouette of an assault rifle on the package!!! Don't believe me, google it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> McDonalds from the store and Dunkin Donuts and Seattle's Best.  Just after posting this I went to search for the top rated coffees and after some surfing I found "Black Rifle" coffee and it has a silhouette of an assault rifle on the package!!! Don't believe me, google it.


Well, the name of the company is Black Rifle, so what do you expect??   It is owned by former members of the US armed forces.


----------



## bingo (Feb 12, 2020)

we just drink maxwell  house....all day


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 16, 2020)

Dave is the coffee drinker in our family. I drink tea. He changes brands a lot. French Market, Café du Monde, Seattle's Best, Community -- whatever strikes his fancy I guess. I drink it when we travel, because finding a good cup of tea on the road is nearly impossible, plus they usually give me one measly cup of hot water and no refills.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

Coffee???? Blleeecchhh!!!!

My father's brother liked coffee and he would only drink Chock Full O'Nuts brand. When he went into assisted care, they had Maxwell House and he hated it.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 5, 2020)

Speaking of Nespresso, I fell for the latest offer from them for a machine for $1.00 and a monthly payment of $35.00 (for 12 months) that is converted to credits to use to purchase coffee, accessories, etc.  I've had two espresso only machines from them over the years.  I used them for a couple of months and went back to the Keurig.  Finally decided that the problem was I don't really care for espresso and the ritual required to make it.  So this time I went with their Vertuo machine that makes a "normal" cup/mug of coffee or an espresso sized drink.  I like an afternoon coffee boost and will use the Nespresso for this purpose.  I'll stay with the Keurig in the mornings.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

*I have a very expensive k-cup habit but it's fresh & yummy.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I have a very expensive k-cup habit but it's fresh & yummy.*


I bought refillable K-Cups many years ago.  They save me plenty of money and are much more environmentally friendly.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I bought refillable K-Cups many years ago.  They save me plenty of money and are much more environmentally friendly.


*I tried one once. Not much luck with it. You get a specific brand?*


----------



## DaveA (Aug 5, 2020)

No connoisseur here.  Any brand will do - - just hot and black with no sugar. Probably drink 5 or 6 small cups spread out through the day and evening.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 5, 2020)

It took me a long time to find k-cups that I really liked.  I have no idea how many half used boxes of cups I tossed because I didn't care for the taste and knew I wouldn't ever use them.  My favs are Folger's 100% Columbian, Yuban, Community Coffee American Classic and Peets Major Dickason.  I use Cuvee (a roaster out of Austin) West Pole the drip maker.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

J-Kat said:


> It took me a long time to find k-cups that I really liked.  I have no idea how many half used boxes of cups I tossed because I didn't care for the taste and knew I wouldn't ever use them.  My favs are Folger's 100% Columbian, Yuban, Community Coffee American Classic and Peets Major Dickason.  I use Cuvee (a roaster out of Austin) West Pole the drip maker.


You tossed coffee? *faints*


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 5, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My son bought me an Aero Press for making coffee... yummmy!  I like Gevalia Columbian


H


fmdog44 said:


> McDonalds from the store and Dunkin Donuts and Seattle's Best.  Just after posting this I went to search for the top rated coffees and after some surfing I found "Black Rifle" coffee and it has a silhouette of an assault rifle on the package!!! Don't believe me, google it.


Ive heard it’s quite good but pricey.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I have a very expensive k-cup habit but it's fresh & yummy.*


Me too. Dunkin with French Vanilla creamer,love it!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Me too. Dunkin with French Vanilla creamer,love it!


I like chocolate glazed donut with french vanilla or hazelnut creamer.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

We have a small coffee bean shop here in our little town that does a marvelous job. I buy whole beans and grind what I need every morning.
I will readily admit that part of this is that I find the hippies that run the place to be charming and lots of fun. It feels like the 1960's every time I step through their door. It feels authentic.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 6, 2020)

Starbucks Pike Place and WalMart's Great Value Sumatra.  I buy beans and grind them, 2 parts of the Starbucks to 1 part of the Sumatra in a burr grinder and I make enough ground coffee to last about a week.  I use a Bonavita coffee maker and drink it black and strong, 2 or 3 cups every morning.  The water comes out of my reverse osmosis water filter which in turn uses water from my Sears water softener which in turn uses water from my well.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I tried one once. Not much luck with it. You get a specific brand?*


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PZCZ3M9/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A26AEDM5RXAWBC&psc=1


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PZCZ3M9/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A26AEDM5RXAWBC&psc=1


Thankyou. Are those specifically for Keurig's or can they be used in any k-cup machine? Have you had any problems with them?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Thankyou. Are those specifically for Keurig's or can they be used in any k-cup machine? Have you had any problems with them?


Haven't had problems with them.  I don't know what machines they're compatible with, but they work well with both of my Keurigs.  You could do an Amazon search if they don't appear to be compatible with whatever machine you own.  

I use Kirkland regular and decaf ground coffees. I'm less persnickety about coffee than my husband. He grinds beans for his. We both use these refillable K-cups. Much less expensive. Much.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Haven't had problems with them.  I don't know what machines they're compatible with, but they work well with both of my Keurigs.  You could do an Amazon search if they don't appear to be compatible with whatever machine you own.
> 
> I use Kirkland regular and decaf ground coffees. I'm less persnickety about coffee than my husband. He grinds beans for his. We both use these refillable K-cups. Much less expensive. Much.


I'm a bit concerned about trying something that's made for a Keurig on a generic Keurig. I saw some others that looked more like what I have so I don't know. It would be nice to be able to spend less on my coffee habit. I've been debating going back to a regular drip maker. I used to make a 12 c. pot & pour myself a cup in the morning & let the rest cool & put it in the fridge & just reheat a cup when I wanted one. I never had any issue with it. So I don't know. Thanks for the info though.


----------

